# "cultivating" with a row-crop tractor



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

As I've researched the tractor I purchased, I've come to understand that row-crop tractors were designed for cultivating between the rows.

If I understand that correctly, that's for weeding them like I used to do with a hoe. I've also done some with a roto-tiller, but you need 24-30 inches between rows for that.

Now, if my tractor was designed to hoe the rows, what kind of an implement to I need for it to do so -- and let me put in a much bigger garden than my hoe is good for? Is a spring-tooth harrow the right idea? Or is a front-mounted cultivator the only way to go. My tractor has a massive steel bracket in front, presumably for such an implement.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

The older row crop tractors used cultivators(yes I know this seems obvious). The one my Dad had (and the one I spent many hours of my youth riding on) had triangle shaped shoes that dug into the dirt and cut the weeds off. Normally we used dirt shields that kept the dirt from being piled onto the rows of corn or beans. 

Unfortunately most times these are scraped and are therefore very hard to find. 
Also each tractor maker had their own proprietary design so they will not fit on another brand tractor. Many times they will not even fit different models of the same manufacturer. 

How big on a garden are you planning? If its big enough it may be worth it to "customize" a spring harrow. It would be an interesting project. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

The garden plot at our new home is about 60 feet square. That's more than I have time to tend with a hoe, but not really enough to justify much equipment. But we could easily put in over an acre if I could tend it in a relatively small amount of time. And with the economy looking as lousy as it is, being able to grow more of our own food may be a very good thing. If I could get older equipment for a good price, that improves the equation.

Is this the same type of thing, but a pull-behind version? http://www.equipmentlocator.com/asp...H014/eqID/551273/eID/35/loc/na-en/close/yes/#

You talk about customizing a spring harrow ... so it's really for a different purpose than a cultivator? Has different teeth?

Sorry for newbie questions ... but for all the growing up in farm country, I didn't learn much about farming!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

This is a link for a picture of an S - tine like those on a spring tine harrow. The part that digs into the ground is on the right. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_48416_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1

the cultivators we used when I was a kid had shoes like these that dug into the ground and cut off the weeds. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_48420_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1

If you get a chance stop over to the tractor supply in Auburn and check these out in person. They are not too horribly expensive and you could just remove a few tines to allow it to go next to not through the plants.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

This is a picture of a 1949 Oliver 66 with cultvators mounted.









Is hard to find culitivaters for the old tractors today, people bought the tractor and left the cultvators at the dealers who finally sold them for scrap.

The fords started the rear only culitvator for the 3 point hitch. You can still buy them new.

 Al


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool!

I've picked up a Massey 2-row 3-pt cultivator ... so I'll see if I'm any good with the thing!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Mount a row guide on the tractors frame that aims the culivator down the row right. Saves the neck and back.

Can be as simple as a stiff wire you can see from the seat that runs along the row.

 Al


----------



## Johnny5812 (Mar 8, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Mount a row guide on the tractors frame that aims the culivator down the row right. Saves the neck and back.
> 
> Can be as simple as a stiff wire you can see from the seat that runs along the row.
> 
> Al



You answered my question. Thanks.

Johnny in Oklahoma


----------

